# DVD in eine FLV Datei umwandeln qualität sehr wichtig



## sascha_ow (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich hätte ein paar Fragen zum umwandeln von DVDs ins .FLV Format. Ich kann die DVD direkt als DVD umwandeln oder als WMV, AVI oder MPG Datei, was ist das beste

Dann würde ich gerne mal wissen welches das beste Programm ist um das Video umzuwandeln, habt ihr da gute Tipps und erfahrungen?

Über Antworten freue ich mich


----------



## chmee (24. Juli 2007)

Hier gibt es zuhauf Tipps, deswegen nicht sauer sein, wenn hier auf sowas schon niemand mehr antwortet. Die Konvertierung von DVD zu AVI etc. ist nicht ganz so einfach,
aber auf http://www.doom9.org gibt es in Unmengen Tipps und Texte.

Ansonsten helfen Programme wie VirtualDub und Super - bei mir - in 95% aller Fälle.

mfg chmee


----------

